# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Mò cua bắt ốc được vài em , đem lên khoe tiếp !!!

## Nam CNC

Em ước gì có thêm trăm chai đi mò cua tiếp, đúng là thời buổi khó khăn toàn hàng ngon giá rẻ mà hết tiền mua.

----- thêm mấy em hộp số kamoseiko nửa nè , 1:12 , 1:36 ..... trục A nó vẫy gọi em hoài.





----- thêm mấy em harmonic xinh xinh be bé.
****đi chung anpha step



****Đi chung với AC servo




------Ụ chống tâm động, thấy mới keng chưa xài lụm luôn , mặc dù em chẳng xài, đầu chống tâm tù hơi to , chắc chống vào cái rún em quá !!!!




------Gối đỡ mới keng xà beng phi 25, phi 15 ....( bộ sưu tập hơi bị nhiều rồi ,,, chắc bán bớt )
     cái gì ...K 25 đó, chẳng biết hãng nào làm , nhưng mới 100%, bạc đạn 7005C mới luôn mới ghê !


     BK15


-------The best is the last .... set Z hàng chuyên nghiệp luôn nè ... mò cua , mò cáy thấy ớn luôn mới lòi ra em nó.




   Có luôn đường khí làm sạch trong quá trình set dao.


      CUối cùng cặp đôi hoàn hảo cho tiện và phay luôn !!! không biết nhiêu chứ trên mạng giá mới là trên 9 chai cho em tiện, còn em phay trên 20 chai thì phải hahaha. Hàng em còn mới keng à ( chẳng biết xài chưa , nhưng chưa thấy vết bắt ốc )





           Thank kiu vinamiu , cảm ơn các bạn theo dõi, nhớ đeo khẩu trang khi xem vì chảy nước miếng ướt bàn phím nhé.

----------


## mpvmanh

Khi nào có thòi gian phải đến thăm kho hàng nhà bác Nam mói đưọc.

----------


## Mr.L

a Nam ơi em đưa cổ òi nè cắt đi anh ^^ hàng nhon quá anh ui ^^

----------


## duonghoang

Đổi hàng đi anh Nam ơi  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

lợi ơi chắc chuyến này anh em ta sài gòn thẳng tiến nhé, em chuẩn bị dao kéo đi anh chuẩn bị hàng nóng cho, qua đó làm 1 đường cơ bản rồi 2 anh em ta tẩu tán mổi ng một nơi,chỉ kết mấy cái hộp số thôi ah

----------


## Nam CNC

Hộp số gì??? cha Vũ Trần chơi hết 3 cái bánh tròn tròn rồi, mai tui chuyển bưu điện ra cho ông đó ông Thắng ơi..... khoe vậy đó, chú nào ham hố món nào chơi luôn nha.

Còn ông Hoàng râu nè, đổi món gì chơi món đó luôn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế em đặt gạch cái setZero nhé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## occutit

cái này là quá máu nè  :Smile: )

----------


## writewin

chuyển phát chậm là dc rồi vì từ từ mới làm ma anh, sét ze ro em ko ham cho lắm đâu vì có khả năng làm dc, he he, cái chống rún đó khuyến mãi em đi anh, hôm trước nhận hàng steps anh, ông bạn em kêu to quá, ha ha, máy làm 3040 mà chơi 3 con đó thì.... khủng long quá, chỉ tiếc mấy cái khớp nối, xịn quá nhưng đem đi làm việc nhỏ, uổng quá uổng quá

----------


## occutit

Thấy anh Nam hay lượm step nhiều mà ko thấy driver nên em phải ôm mấy con M542 leadshine về bán nè, hic hic.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi chú hai, cái chống rún đó phải mua bằng xèng mà, hàng mới 100% của japan nhé, có nhu cầu thì tui bán rẻ luôn cho , cùng chuyến gửi hàng cho chú VÚ ở Trần thì tui gửi luôn nhé,,, chẳng biết giá sao bán đại 300K đó ( cho tui lời xíu nhé ) hehehe.

       @ bác Khoa, nói thiệt cái đó chưa chắc em xài, nhưng hàng nhìn chuyên nghiệp khóai quá, để dành chơi, mai mốt độ nguồn 5V vào để dành cho dự án máy Datron của em hen.

    Đúng là step thì thỉnh thoảng có, nhưng drive thì hiếm à, đang canh me 2 con drive centent 14A , 60 VDC, của USA .... phê quá phê độ phân giải 1/10 xung thôi , nhưng nhiêu đó là quá đủ.

----------


## CKD

Đang me mấy con Kamo.. vậy mà có người rướt rồi. Buồn.

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha ... ai biểu không nói cho anh biết trước...., biết trước anh để lại cho em lựa luôn rồi. Còn mấy con tỉ số truyền 1:36 được không ? hay harmonic luôn đi cho nó dữ. Còn thích tỉ số truyền thấp thì tui tiếp tục để ý cho, nó còn mấy sọt chưa dỡ xuống , biết đâu hàng hiếm xuất hiện.

----------


## Cnc2nd

Cái chống rún có gạch chưa bác Nam, chưa có để em nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Số là gần đây thấy gầm bàn sao mà nó thấp quá. Giấu ray vít dưới đó mà không đủ chỏ, để bên ngoài bị phát hiện hàng quí hiếm hết. Nên muốn lụm mấy con Kamo đó về kê chân bàn.. cho cao lên xíu, giấu thêm được nhiều ray vit xíu hehe.

Thanks lòng tốt đại ca. Nhưng thôi lỡ rồi, lấy mấy con stepsyn 60 kê tạm vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chưa có ai phang gạch hết, kể như bác phang nó luôn nhé, em nó 300K, gửi hàng cho bác , bác trả thêm cho em 30 k nữa để ship thường, còn ship nhanh cho em 60k cho lẹ.
    tài khoản nè. -----    Nguyễn Thị Trà My
    -                 -----    13210000056226
    -                 -----     Ngân Hàng BIDV chi nhánh Nam Sài Sòn
    Em nhận xèng là phang 1 phát tới nhà bác liền... ( nhớ cho em địa chỉ nhé )

@ Ông CKD sốc nhỉ..... còn tui thì lấy hộ số harmonic kê kệ không à , chắc mai gắn thêm mấy con kamo cho cao cao lên tí.

@ Bác Mạnh, hàng của bác em đã có đủ, hàng ngon ơi là ngon, do hôm nay mưa quá không dám đem ra chụp hình, thôi mai em chụp hú bác xem liền.

----------


## mpvmanh

Hơ hơ ! Bác Nan ah hàng này là hàng bí mật không khoe được đâu,em đang chuẩn bị kế hoạch mới do.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy hả !!! ai biết, gửi qua mail cho bác thôi... ghê gớm thiệt, dao này ai cũng bí hiểm hết vậy ta!

----------


## huanpt

nam đo giúp anh cái chống tâm. mt2 là anh hốt.

----------


## mpvmanh

Ah, anh xem có tìm đưọc bộ spindle khoảng 2,2kw Biến tầng+motor ko? Nếu có hú em nhe. 
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Anh Huân, em chẳng biết tiêu chuẩn MT2 gì hết à, chỉ biết nó chống tâm máy tiện thôi, nhưng bác CNC2nd đã đặt gạch mua rồi anh ơi.... chắc rẻ quá, heheh em chẳng biết, bán đại , có lời là chơi, cái đó mới 100% chưa xài à.
  @ Bác mạnh ơi nếu có cái spindle nào như thế thì em để dùng luôn chứ bán cho bác làm gì, em chỉ mới lụm 1 cái spindle máy mài của NSK , hàng chuyên nghiệp , mà nó không có đầu kẹp dao, quay 30000rpm, giải nhiệt nước, nặng 22kg!!! em đang vắt óc suy nghĩ độ cái đầu kẹp dao cho nó đây, tiếc quá

----------


## mpvmanh

> @ Anh Huân, em chẳng biết tiêu chuẩn MT2 gì hết à, chỉ biết nó chống tâm máy tiện thôi, nhưng bác CNC2nd đã đặt gạch mua rồi anh ơi.... chắc rẻ quá, heheh em chẳng biết, bán đại , có lời là chơi, cái đó mới 100% chưa xài à.
>   @ Bác mạnh ơi nếu có cái spindle nào như thế thì em để dùng luôn chứ bán cho bác làm gì, em chỉ mới lụm 1 cái spindle máy mài của NSK , hàng chuyên nghiệp , mà nó không có đầu kẹp dao, quay 30000rpm, giải nhiệt nước, nặng 22kg!!! em đang vắt óc suy nghĩ độ cái đầu kẹp dao cho nó đây, tiếc quá


Bác cho em xin 500 đồng tien ảnh !

----------


## huanpt

> @ Anh Huân, em chẳng biết tiêu chuẩn MT2 gì hết à


Mãi mãi là người đến sau...

Nhìn tỷ lệ hình thì đoán nó cỡ MT2 (côn lớn ~ 17.78). Bỏ vào máy tiện của anh thì...
Ôi!

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ đúng rồi anh, độ côn nó cỡ đó đó anh, em post lên vài ngày rồi vậy mà có ai đăng kí gì đâu... mà nó là ụ động luôn nha anh, hình như nó dành cho tiện ống.

----------


## huanpt

Vậy chờ tình hình bác CNC2nd thôi.  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

hết cơ hội rồi anh ơi, em chuẩn bị đi gửi hàng cho bác ấy rồi.

----------

